

Driveby Spam Infects PCs When E-Mail Is Opened [FUD?] - mrsebastian
http://eleven-security.com/press-release/items/warning-driveby-spam-infects-pcs-when-e-mail-is-opened.html

======
mrsebastian
This smells like FUD to me. No details given. Web mail clients, or just
installed clients? Can't imagine Gmail and the like executes JavaScript in
emails...

